# Fokker Dr.1 in 1:72



## Roguepink (Sep 18, 2003)

I still need to add rigging / control lines and apply weathering and a finish coat, but I'm too happy to keep this to myself.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Purdy lil' thing!


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

Looking good Roguepink! Can't wait to see it rigged and rugged!!

Chris.


----------



## Dr. Pretorius (Nov 17, 2000)

Cool.

A classic.


----------



## Moparaz (Jan 26, 2008)

very nicely done


----------

